

Google the Pimp Strikes Again with More Porn! - dpapathanasiou
http://www.dmwmedia.com/news/2007/07/12/google-the-pimp-strikes-again-with-more-porn
For those who think Google's core service can't be improved, or that it's not vulnerable...
======
dpapathanasiou
For those who think Google's core service cannot be improved, or that Google
is invulnerable...

